# after market air filter



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone had the opportunity to crossreference an air filter to fit a gt 5k with 25hp kohler?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe it's a WIX 42373.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

looked at a wix 42373 at the parts store, too small, maybe for a command series engine, they did more research and came up with wix 42444 that they had to order, it was the correct size minus the foam outer precleaner. around my area i have to blow the dust out of the filter every other mowing in the summer like they dont recommend to do and i darn sure wouldnt wait until 100 hours to change. the new filter was under 9.00.


----------

